# Short notice enrollment in international or bilingual schools



## WishPirate (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm moving to Italy with my 6 year old son in a few weeks.

I was going to send him to the public schools right away. However, I recently got an unexpected bonus of a few thousand dollars at work (my employer is Italian, but I've been telecommuting). And my son's gradparents offered matching funds to that so I can pay for him to finish the second half of first grade in an international or bilingual school.

This is definitely something I want to do if I can. Sending my son to an international school for the remainder of first grade would really help him adjust, learning in English while also studying Italian. It would also give me until the end of this summer to improve my Italian, so i can communicate with his teachers in whatever public school I send him to for the second grade.

Soooo.... Is this feasible at all? Does anyone know of an international school in Italy that might charge me 5,000-6,000 Euros or less for half a year of schooling, and take my son in in the next month or so? Northern Italy/Veneto is my preferred region. But my job still is like 80-90% telecommute, so I can potentially move to other cities/regions where I could get my son into an international/bilingual school short notice.


----------

